# Classic Battletech



## Brett Howell (Apr 20, 2010)

Has anyone here ever had any experience with Classic Battletech? (the board game) I've recently started getting back in to it after being obsessed with it years (re: the Mechwarrior games, books, TV show) and was lucky enough to find a opensource free game called Megamek which is basically the boardgame - you can find it here: MegaMek

If anyone has any fond memories of the board-game, maybe we can set up a game or two?


----------



## Pedro Del Mar (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi Brett,

I used to play the table to version but it hasn't been for many years now (about 15!!).
I'll take a look at the link you left and I'd be up for a game as I used to love it.


----------

